
A lecture on differential equations using GNU TeXmacs [video] - amichail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILiL4m61BLw
======
m4r35n357
This is slow going, but informative and topical. The differential equations in
question are to do with propagation of infectious diseases.

[EDIT] I posted too soon! Just the first two out of three examples are about
disease.

------
misrab
Good content, but the speaker sounds really down!!

Hope all is well in life man!

